# Novel Numbuh 1



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 16, 2009)

I know right now it doesn't do a thing for me to tell anyone (or everyone) this, but the full manuscript for my upcoming furry novel (working on a title yet...) is complete and now stands unedited at 235 1/2 pages. :mrgreen: 

I don't mean to be annoying since I keep posting about it, but it is my first full novel, and it was tough XD 

I've got a good friend helping me out, and he said he's going to try sending it in to Penguin books. While my chances are looking good and I like them at the moment, I know everything could crash and burn if I get unlucky, and all those artists I asked to try and make the cover for me... oh boy. Anyway, just figured I let y'all know I'm going to make a push to try and get published, and hopefully come out on top. 

That said, if it does go through, I'm going to be advertising on here like a madman, and on top of that, everyone reading this, and then some, will know my true name O.O

Till then, writers and readers, TTYL


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you have an agent?  A query letter?  A proposal?  A contract?

If your friend sends it to Penguin books, he's likely to get a form letter back saying "Thanks, but we don't accept unsolicited submissions."

Unless your friend's a publishing agent 

Congrats on getting it done though.   I just think you need to read how to sell these things.  Also, the publisher does the covers, not the author.


----------



## foozzzball (Jul 16, 2009)

This thread will break your heart later.

Your first novel is shit. This is true of absolutely everybody's first novel.

Also trying to get artists to do a cover for you? A) Not very classy, B) Very silly when you consider the publishing process.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 16, 2009)

He's a friend of an editor, I believe. 

Oh and thanks for the encouragement fooz. I love you too. -.-
And how you can just _know _this? Are you an editor yourself? Have you written a book? I wouldn't be surprised if you have, actually, but I only ask where your credentials lie?

Can the rules be broken? We'll see, eh?

I don't want to fight about this or deal with people telling me how bad odds are or the numerous other problems I know I'm gonna face down the road; but I would think it being my book, I could request an illustrator of my own. No, I can't? Too bad so sad; I'll fight the system.

For now I think I'll if I give it a rest. I need to get this thing ready for criticism before I go around asking for it.


----------

